# 00 scrambler 500 engine help



## loughy (Apr 19, 2010)

i rebuilt the top end and used assembly lube on everything putting it all back together. i bought this quad used, blown up, so it needed done. now i started it, it ran, then started overheating, so i shut it down and started trouble shooting. it doesnt seem to be pulling the oil out of the oil tank. I tried priming the oil pump the way the manual says and still nothing. if i put a small amount of air pressure into the oil line, it seems to move just enough oil into the engine to keep it running. so anyway, im guessing the oil pump is bad? is this a good assumption? or could it be something im missing?


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

kinda sounds like the pump to me. What all else you got done to it? or have planned for it?


----------



## loughy (Apr 19, 2010)

its gonna be my girlfriends ride, since its an older ride and its kinda beat i figured it will be nice for her get her off my back so to speak its bone stock too, i may try to find some stuff like your planning after i get it running and she gets used to it. i cant wait to see yours when your done, sounds like its gonna be a hell of a scramby


----------



## phreebsd (Dec 16, 2004)

Did you pinch the oil line for 20 seconds while the motor idled?​


----------



## loughy (Apr 19, 2010)

yep, thats the priming they mention in the manual, and still nothing. is it possible to get the oil line nuts on wrong, on the engine? the steel line bolts?


----------

